
Brexit could deny UK access to EU-wide GPS project Galileo - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/cloud/2017/02/13/brexit-could-deny-uk-access-to-eu-wide-gps-project-galileo/
======
Zenst
No it won't in much the same way non American's can get access to GPS. Equally
ignores how UK paid for this system already and whilst production aspects may
be a part of this, it does get down to contract law and with that, business as
usual.

With that the title is clickbait incarnate.

